# [sorry for inconvenience, closed for now] Celeste is here! Free entry



## grah (May 6, 2020)

*Celeste is currently visiting!*
*~Entry is free!~*
Please be patient with me 
I'll be sitting at the front on my green moon chair listening to bubblegum! I'm in a jester outfit with the tiny crown. 
I also may be afk sometimes. I'm not ignoring you!
She is currently trapped in the plaza, just follow the fence up to see her and use the cushion!
Please leave by airport and not with '-' I spent ages trapping her!
Tips of NMT or letting me catalogue anything from my wishlist are greatly appreciated though.
While you're here, if you bring materials i can also craft anything on this list.
Comment below and ill add you to my queue. Going to have 2 or 3 people at a time!
There will be some DIY cards left out for free too, please be considerate and only take a few.





feedback also appreciated hehe ty​


----------



## Arckaniel (May 6, 2020)

Me please


----------



## aaaacery (May 6, 2020)

i'd like to come over if possible !!


----------



## Leoniex (May 6, 2020)

Can i come over?


----------



## Haileykitten (May 6, 2020)

Can I come x I’ll let you catalogue the cute red bed


----------



## dannydorit_o (May 6, 2020)

Can I come? Will bring something from wishlist!


----------



## natakazam (May 6, 2020)

Could I be added to the queue? I have the red cute bed you can have


----------



## DarkElena (May 6, 2020)

May I come, plase?


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

First three dodos sent. Will get to you all as soon as I can!


----------



## Meira (May 6, 2020)

interested will let you catalog the 2 elaborate stand


----------



## Shesellsseashells (May 6, 2020)

Yes please


----------



## PietroLover71707 (May 6, 2020)

Can I come please! I really need Celeste


----------



## shirocha (May 6, 2020)

Hello! Could I please come by?


----------



## Vizex (May 6, 2020)

I'd like to come over!


----------



## seikoshi (May 6, 2020)

id love to come over!


----------



## Eclipse (May 6, 2020)

Hi I'd like to come! I'll bring a Colorful Wheel (Win or lose)  and a Marimba from your wishlist to catalogue, would you mind crafting me a cherry blossum wallpaper aswell?


----------



## Silh (May 6, 2020)

id love to visit! ^^


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

Eclipse said:


> Hi I'd like to come! I'll bring a Colorful Wheel (Win or lose)  and a Marimba from your wishlist to catalogue, would you mind crafting me a cherry blossum wallpaper aswell?


Yes please! And as long as you bring materials then yes that's fine ^^

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

Getting to you all, thanks for your patience!


----------



## Snowifer (May 6, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## LexxyRaptor (May 6, 2020)

If this is still open, i'd like to stop by!

Oh I could let you catalog the antique set in black. I think I have everything.


----------



## Lucyme (May 6, 2020)

Can I come over please?


----------



## telluric (May 6, 2020)

Id love to visit! I have the pink hamster cage, fireplace, and fragrance sticks to catalogue


----------



## cami_tayler (May 6, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to stop by!!


----------



## ruby slippers (May 6, 2020)

I would love to come! I have green humidifier I spoke to Celeste on an other island. Pm me later if you want to catalog it the humidifier


----------



## cami_tayler (May 6, 2020)

cami_tayler said:


> Hi! I'd like to stop by!!


I have a few items for you to catalog like the antique bed, red cute bed, jukebox


----------



## Druidsleep (May 6, 2020)

allybishop said:


> *Celeste is currently visiting!*
> *~Entry is free!~*
> Please be patient with me
> She is currently trapped in the plaza, just follow the fence up to see her and use the cushion!
> ...


Can I join?


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

Just getting through the queue. Thanks for being patient guys!


----------



## TazRy (May 6, 2020)

If still taking visitors I'd like to come ive got a few of your wish listed items


----------



## Druidsleep (May 6, 2020)

Druidsleep said:


> Can I join?


It would also make me very happy if you crafted me a gold watering can, I have items


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 6, 2020)

I would like to come. I have some of your wishlist items.


----------



## Vizex (May 6, 2020)

are you gonna pm whoever's in the queue?


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

Vizex said:


> are you gonna pm whoever's in the queue?


Yes I'm liking comments as I pm people  I won't get to your messages until it's your go.


----------



## Gazer297 (May 6, 2020)

I have the deer scare , clock, shell partition, cypress plant and sauna.  I could use 2 garden benches and a dumbell if possible if I bring materials.


----------



## cocoacat (May 6, 2020)

Would love to visit.  Will bring a few items from your wishlist.


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

If everyone can remember what they are letting me catalogue and what they want me to craft for when they're over, I can't keep up with it but yes to it all!


----------



## N a t (May 6, 2020)

I see you are still going as of recent, I'd like to stop by if that is okay and please take your time. You're very sweet for doing this! Thank you! I'll see if I can find something to tip with! 

Edit: don't have the DIY to give you but I went ahead and crafted an item from your wishlist for you!


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 6, 2020)

I would love to visit! I'll bring you the Red Monster Statue since it's just sitting in my storage. Thanks for doing this.  ❤

I'm bringing the materials so you can make me the: Jungle Wall.


----------



## Gazer297 (May 6, 2020)

Gazer297 said:


> I have the jukebox, clock,shell partition, cypress plant and sauna.  I could use 2 park benches and a dumbell if possible if I bring materials.


Whoops I meant garden benches not park benches


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> I would love to visit! I'll bring you the Red Monster Statue since it's just sitting in my storage. Thanks for doing this.  ❤


Wow!! Thanks so so much


----------



## smudgedhorizon (May 6, 2020)

I’d love to visit if you don’t mind! I am super unlucky and she never seems to visit me


----------



## Hollyj264 (May 6, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## witchlapis (May 6, 2020)

I’d love to come over!


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

Starting to send codes to everyone on the second page now! Not sure if everyone I've sent to has visited so maybe a slight backlog. But I'll be continuing with this for a while!


----------



## Druidsleep (May 6, 2020)

smudgedhorizon said:


> I’d love to visit if you don’t mind! I am super unlucky and she never seems to visit me


Same


----------



## Xdee (May 6, 2020)

can I please come by ? I have the Cypress plant in black  for you to catalog and beige freezer to keep. I have an extra one 
can you also craft me the lunar lander while I am there?

is this the lunar lander recipes?

Iron Nugget: 15
Star Fragment: 10


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

Hey guys! I know it's taking a while to get through the queue but please keep checking your messages! I'm messaging people and no one's coming. Sorry for the wait but it's very busy


----------



## Miyukki (May 6, 2020)

If you're still doing this I'd love to come!
I'm Miky from JuicyPeach~


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

Everyone who was over who crashed and needs to come back please like this comment! 
Please make sure ur WiFi is good enough to support you coming over too 
As someone crashed she's moved so please bare with me!!


----------



## Keen (May 6, 2020)

If this is still open, I'd like to come over


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

Still open. Just trying to re trap Celeste.


----------



## doofcake (May 6, 2020)

i would like to come by please

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

i have at least 7 things from your list you can catalogue


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

Laat page will start getting codes soon. Thanks guys for waiting!


----------



## jacksparrow (May 6, 2020)

Hi could you please add me as well ? Thanks


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (May 6, 2020)

allybishop said:


> *Celeste is currently visiting!*
> *~Entry is free!~*
> Please be patient with me
> I'll be sitting at the front on my green moon chair listening to bubblegum!
> ...


Can I come shopping at your store  please?


----------



## drchoo (May 6, 2020)

Interested and can bring stuff from your wishlist to catalog!


----------



## N a t (May 6, 2020)

Thank you for having so many people! Just wanna say that Ally has been doing an amazing job and working hard for all of us and we appreciate it very much! I appreciate you! Thanks again!


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

Petey Piranha said:


> Thank you for having so many people! Just wanna say that Ally has been doing an amazing job and working hard for all of us and we appreciate it very much! I appreciate you! Thanks again!


Tysm. I appreciate you 

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



FlashLaSmoke said:


> Can I come shopping at your store  please?


Not taking people to shop sorry. It's shut now anyway


----------



## Shinigamii (May 6, 2020)

I would like to come as well c: thanks in advance


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

jacksparrow said:


> Hi could you please add me as well ? Thanks





drchoo said:


> Interested and can bring stuff from your wishlist to catalog!





Shinigamii said:


> I would like to come as well c: thanks in advance


You're all next! Within the next 10 mins.


----------



## Shinigamii (May 6, 2020)

Tyysm c:


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 6, 2020)

I'd like to come as well! Please message me whenever you have a spot in the queue.


----------



## Melissanoelle (May 6, 2020)

I’d love to come! I have an Aries rocking horse for you!


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> I'd like to come as well! Please message me whenever you have a spot in the queue.





Melissanoelle said:


> I’d love to come! I have an Aries rocking horse for you!


You guys are next in the queue! Will send code shortly.


----------



## spiderlandslint (May 6, 2020)

would love to come if I still can!


----------



## animal_hunter (May 6, 2020)

May i come pls?


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

animal_hunter said:


> May i come pls?


You're next in the queue


----------



## Lightmare (May 6, 2020)

i'd love to come over with a few items you can catalog!
(bathroom towel rack in black, colorful wheel in win or lose, kimono stand in wisteria and i think cranes(gotta double check), soft serve lamp in green, sauna heater, black sturdy sewing box)


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

Lightmare said:


> i'd love to come over with a few items you can catalog!


You're in the next queue group too


----------



## kyukon (May 6, 2020)

id love to be added to the queue ^^


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

Still open y'all!


----------



## Tiffany (May 6, 2020)

i'd like to come thank you


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

Still open! Diy dump updated too


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (May 6, 2020)

I'd like to drop by


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 6, 2020)

I'd like to come visit too!


----------



## Cutesy (May 6, 2020)

Hi I'd love to visit if you are still available!


----------



## drahcir` (May 6, 2020)

If you're still taking people, I'd like to come. I can make your a tree branch wreath too!


----------



## capybaru (May 6, 2020)

hi! I'd love to come


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (May 6, 2020)

Hollyj264 said:


> Can I come?


Can I come shopping at your store  please?


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

FlashLaSmoke said:


> Can I come shopping at your store  please?


No sorry it's closed!


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (May 6, 2020)

Okay thank you


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

*Thanks to everyone who came! I had a blast! I'll deffo be doing more of these in the future ^.^*


----------



## grah (May 11, 2020)

Open again! Feel free to stop by! Please excuse there may be a long wait as queue gets bigger. I'll like your comment when I've sent you the dodo!


----------



## Snowifer (May 11, 2020)

I'd like to visit! I might be a little late like 10 min though.


----------



## Bstar9555 (May 11, 2020)

Yes please!! ouo


----------



## Shydragon (May 11, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## SoSu (May 11, 2020)

I'd like to visit too! Thanks!


----------



## Trevorjs97 (May 11, 2020)

Thank you for Celeste!


----------



## Peace Seeker (May 11, 2020)

Can I come over please!


----------



## grah (May 11, 2020)

Locked for now to control queue.


----------

